

Elon Musk: I'll put human boots on Mars by 2026 - vitalique
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/06/18/spacex_can_get_mankind_on_mars_in_10_or_12_years_claims_elon_musk/

======
jqm
Humans on Mars within 12 years?

They probably said the same thing in the 60's about the moon missions (and
they were wrong), but let me repeat the phrase..... "I Highly Doubt It!".

I won't stop doubting it either until I see a lot more robots on mars first.

~~~
CmonDev
Actually, according to title, just the boots.

~~~
jqm
Good point. That I can believe.

